# Sardinia here we come



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

After my previous post we have been convinced to go to Sardinia, booked the ferry as advised and link given by Grizzly thanks again.
Next question any must do and don't do.
We normally go to Morocco for 3 months each year and spend our time in the true Moroccan areas away from the tourist spots so we are really interested in the best places to go to experience local life and food.
We have a kayak so would like waterside areas and stop over place 
if anyone has some suggestions.
Many thanks
Hilary


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

There are many non tarmaced motorhome accessable roads leading to deserted beaches all along the north coast and i didnt miss one of them camped on the beach more often than not ! we loved the area above stinto and then started to make our way south but it was dissapointing and we turned back north ! My only regret we didnt take a look in the mountains...


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sardegna*

 You will find lots of info on these sites.
www.camperonline.it

www.turismoitinerante.it

you should try and get into the Gennargentu mountains, and the area around Nuoro.

saluti,
eddied


----------

